# Free Murray



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Sold this one to a buddy 11 years ago. Got it back as a freebie a couple weeks ago. Can someone help me decipher the date code? I think it's a 1991, but what do the other numbers mean? According to one source, the first digit is the last digit of the year (1= 1991) & the rest is the number of days in that year. What about the 561? can't be the 561st day of 1991! Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Dangeroustoys is the one to answer that, but what a cool story!


----------



## BBY_Murray (Jun 14, 2011)

Yes, 1991. That style was produced between 1989 and 1994.


----------



## tired-retired (Nov 26, 2011)

Pretty sure your right-on about there not being 561 in 1991. At least I don't remember past the 365th. I guess it is possible that they built that many and yours is the 561st off the assembly line.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Looks like it was made on the 156th day of 1991...


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I thought it was newer then that- its one of the styles id like to get actually - mustve come out just after the rear opening hood murray (90) 

I havent figured out how to decifer data plates- i just go by motor years IF its an original motor.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

When I saw the title of the thread. I wanted to know why Murray was incarcerated??


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

farmertim said:


> When I saw the title of the thread. I wanted to know why Murray was incarcerated??


Because...he was...FRAMED!


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Replaced the seat with one from a Wide Body yesterday. Looks alot better!


----------



## 98Murray (May 1, 2011)

Thats a nice Murray


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

if I recall,it means the 15th day,6th month, of either '91,or '01


----------



## 98Murray (May 1, 2011)

Actually I think it was made on the 156th day of 1991 because thay only had that style from 1989 to 1995 There is alot of Murray info over at MurrayOwnersWorld.com


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

98Murray said:


> Actually I think it was made on the 156th day of 1991 because thay only had that style from 1989 to 1995 There is alot of Murray info over at MurrayOwnersWorld.com



I think that may be where I found the info.

I now need to remove the steering gear. Somehow it rusted up & the pinion gear pops up & over it when I try to turn the wheel. Makes it hard to move around the yard...


----------



## murray1136 (Aug 6, 2012)

Interesting...
So my date code 1107 would mean what? Its a old 11/36.


----------



## BBY_Murray (Jun 14, 2011)

murray1136 said:


> Interesting...
> So my date code 1107 would mean what? Its a old 11/36.


http://www.tractorforum.com/f137/my-murray-11-36-a-22029/#post157992


----------



## goofy173 (May 11, 2013)

Just realized how old this thread is. Oh well.

Hey! Take a pic of the spring above the steering assembly on that for me. I can't seem to get mine oriented right since I replaced the mechanism.


----------

